# Website



## Griggs2121 (Aug 18, 2003)

Hey everyone, I'm making a website on fish, actually the site is for a class. But I was wondering if anyone would like their piranhas on my website. I'm actually just needing one pic per specie so if you have a good pic of your piranha plz post it here, and leave your name so I can give ya credit thx


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

heres my guyana rhom







Jose Romero is the name.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

which one do you like better the first one or this one


----------



## Griggs2121 (Aug 18, 2003)

second one, just cuz you can see more of the fish.

thanks a ton for the picture. I dont think i'm ready to add the different rhoms, so he'll just be the pic for s rhom thx again

more pics?? plz

*edit Jose, your pic is on the site. click on the link in my sig. and click on Piranha. Site isn't done, but your pic sure is there


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

I got a couple for you

Natteri










Ternetzi










Spilo










Rhom


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

here is more

Irritan


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

Oh yeah the name is Andy Gerths


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

well i havnt seen a caribe yet so..aim :mojojojox08 and ill send u a feeding vid


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Feel free to use any pics from my website (click), as long as you only use pics of my own fish (the reds and manueli) and give proper credit (ie. my name - Jonas Hansel)


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

my cariba


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

Griggs2121 said:


> second one, just cuz you can see more of the fish.
> 
> thanks a ton for the picture. I dont think i'm ready to add the different rhoms, so he'll just be the pic for s rhom thx again
> 
> ...


 cool thanks bro


----------



## Griggs2121 (Aug 18, 2003)

np

Thanks again everyone, wow lotsa pics to chose from now. I may have to change the page around a bit to incorperate more pics, thx again!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

couple pics for ya:

cariba:









s. rhombeus:


----------



## Griggs2121 (Aug 18, 2003)

traumatic, your name?


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

Red Belly


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

juvenile red, owning.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

traumatic said:


> couple pics for ya:
> 
> s. rhombeus:


 WOW! Hope my Rhom looks like that one day.


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

Reds:

















Juvi Piraya









Rhom


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

8in Diamond Highback Rhom










name Casey Chiapuzio


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

you can use my fantastic brandtii pics lmao i wish they were good heh

oh yeah forgot to tell ya my name: Ray Young


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

or this one if ya want


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

Be sure to give us the link when its done.

:nod:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

heres my pics

nicholas cicio


----------



## Griggs2121 (Aug 18, 2003)

oh man i can't believe all these pics. I gotta i'm figure out a cool way to incorperate all these pics. I've used some already. the link is in my my sig. the site is called, Aquatic Aquari the address is www.chadgriggs.com

Its still in progress but you guys can take a look. I'm also willing to take any articles on any type of fish or equipment. I'll make an area to incorperate that as well. if your interested in writing an article hit me on AIM, MSN, or give me a PM. Thanks again everyone for the pics. keep them coming







i'll find some use for them


----------



## Griggs2121 (Aug 18, 2003)

to go along with what I just said about taking articles any of you want to write. I think a good idea would be to be able to click on each specie of piranha, when you do that you will be taken to a page with more pictures and information of that particular specie. I've only kept a Rhom and Red Bellys, so for some of you who have offered pictures of other species, you would want to write a short article relating to your expirence with the fish that'd be great too. thx


----------



## Griggs2121 (Aug 18, 2003)

dang, do you have another pic of this fish, i can't seem to photoshop that eye to look normal. or maybe someelse on here can fix the eye. great looking fish though, i really want to use it


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

yeah the camera does that when i use flash, you can use the other pic of him yawning if you want


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

i just visited the site.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

site looks good


----------



## Griggs2121 (Aug 18, 2003)

thanks guys. I actually had to throw that thing together in about 2 days, so I'm going to be refining it more and more. thanks though!!!!


----------



## swttalker33 (Jun 7, 2003)

very nice job on the website

Kong


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Feel free to use any of my pics
www.PBase.com/mikal


----------



## Griggs2121 (Aug 18, 2003)

thank you

still taking pics if anyone has any


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Serrasalmus Elongatus , Elongatus Piranha (AKA) Pike Piranha

Done by Nicholas Cooper


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

Tern










Juvi Natt










oh yea, Stefan Tavares


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Piraya

By: Ritche Dela


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Ternz

By: ritche dela


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

hey griggs2121
heres a better pic of my rhom it's better you should use this one in stead 
Jose Romero


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Good luck on u'r web site


----------



## Griggs2121 (Aug 18, 2003)

thanks guys. take a look at my site and see what else I might need 

If there isn't a name, that means its still up for grabs. I haven't been able to update the site yet. But I'll probably do it Tuesday so some more new pics should be up soon


----------



## Griggs2121 (Aug 18, 2003)

thanks again everyone, and I wanted to let you know that I'm still accepting pictures as I'm still setting up picture galleries


----------

